# Thanks



## pat3612 (Jan 29, 2008)

I would like to thanks Jrs for the plants wow if you need plants talk to him. They arrived the very next day and I would recommend if you are looking for anything plants, snails ,shrimp or fish to check the forum members first. Thanks also to Kat the shrimp are breeding might have to sell some soon. Thanks guys so happy I joined this forum. Also thanks Spiderman for all your advice (paplo). Pat.


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

Awesome!


----------

